# Epson L110 or Epson L300 ?



## adisingh (Dec 18, 2013)

I want to buy a printer with the lowest cost per page. Budget is under 10k. I will be printing around 700-1000 pages monthly of which 99% will be B&W. Mostly used for reading articles so high quality not required. Other functions such as scanner , fax etc not required. I have zeroed Epson's L110 & L300. Which should I buy ??? Any other suggestions are welcome.


----------



## icebags (Dec 21, 2013)

buy some ink advantage printer. they are better at maintaining due to low cost.


----------



## Samarth 619 (Jan 24, 2014)

@ icebags: Buddy, by inkadvantage do you mean HP? The most economical low cost inkjets are given by Epson only, although their quality is worst (Yes, I have used it). They still can't get below 3 pl of ink droplet size while HP & Canon printers are going for 2 pl, even in Rs. 5k printers & scanners.


Adi Singh: Buddy, I suggest L300 for the following reasons:

1. It has better warranty of upto 30,000 pages or one year. L110 has 15k pages or one year only. I think you're going to print a lot, so this should be better.

2. L300 comes box packed with the 4 ink bottles, plus 2 bottles of Black color only. That means your extra consumption of Black ink would be kept in check without any additional expenditure.

3. L300 has better print speed too. 33 ppm compared to 27 ppm for L110.

4. Paper holding capacity is double in L300. 100 pages compared to 50 for L110.

If these differences don't matter to you, then you can take L110 and save a cool Rs. 2600.


But, if you don't care much about company warranty, try getting a Canon printer workshop fitted with an ESYINK Ink tank system. Yes, I have one already. Canon MP 287. And I too pay around 10-30 paise per print only. It costed me Rs. 6500 total.

If you try you can get a good Printer without scanner, for around 5000 or so, which is like dirt cheap compared to L300.


----------

